# Doncaster - member and non member



## TAL (Jun 3, 2010)

I plan on going to this show on the 20th, I'm a member myself. For the first time ever the misses is after coming along too - she's a non member.

Anyone know if its possible for me to get her in at the 10:15 start or will I need to wait until 10:45 (or more likely make her wait outside whilst I do my shopping)?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

if your a single member you`ll have to start shopping alone,
if you have a family membership it covers 2 adults + kids.


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

If you had spent an extra couple of quid and opted for a family membership you could have got her in on yours. 
Now she will have to wait the extra half hour and go in with the other non-members. 
(and pay a fiver instead of £2.50 !)


----------



## TAL (Jun 3, 2010)

Ah thats a shame.

I might well buy the family edition next year, but I've been a member for 5 years and this is the first time she has ever suggested coming along to anything.

Thanks for the info anyway


----------



## RICK 13 (Jan 14, 2008)

TAL said:


> Ah thats a shame.
> 
> I might well buy the family edition next year, but I've been a member for 5 years and this is the first time she has ever suggested coming along to anything.
> 
> Thanks for the info anyway


talk nicely to the people in the members line.they may be able to get her in on there cards.


----------

